
My Favorite Paradox: Simpson’s Paradox - DaGardner
https://blog.forrestthewoods.com/my-favorite-paradox-14fab39524da
======
kwhitefoot
Calling it a paradox makes it sound as though something difficult to
understand is happening. In most cases it is simply necessary to make sure
that you are comparing 'like with like', that is, comparing things that are of
the same class and that are actually comparable.

Of course t=it is still valuable to be reminded that averages can make it seem
that things are of the same class when they are in fact not. So it gets one
lonely upvote from me.

